# PC not reading camera.



## sailor86

For months I enjoyed the simplicity of plugging my camera into the USB port and getting a small window which prompted me to choose an action, of which I always chose "Copy photos to Computer". Here as of late, I have not been able to get that window, meaning I have to use other cumbersome routes such as going to My Computer, choosing Drive F, and going that route. I do not like that route. If it means anything, the two note audio bell still sounds, but no window. How can I correct this problem? Do I need to uninstall and re-install something?


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Sailor86,

Welcome to TSF & a special welcome to the Photographer's corner. :wave:

I know exactly what you need but at this moment I can't give you the instant answer - please return again and hopefully, either I or another will give you the answer...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Have you formatted the Camera's memory card recently or disabled the autorun function ?? Maybe something to do with a security update that has restricted the use of the autorun facility due to recent abuse by one of the latest "threats" that infects USB plug in drives/ memory


----------



## sailor86

Well, I did recently do an overhaul using Secunia and Hijack this. I methodically went item by item as instructed, so the problem may or may not have been the result of these actions. The whole thing was to maximize the startup speed of my PC. Is something buried? How to reconfigure for autorun?:1angel:


----------



## DonaldG

Here is the story:
Plug the camera into the computer and wait for the sounds that tell you it has been recognised.
Open 'My Computer'
Under 'Devices with Removable Storage' RIGHT click on the camera and select PROPERTIES. 
Select the 'Autoplay' Tab and select Pictures.
Under ACTIONS, select what you want it to do....

Easy?

Edit: I have Vista & it took me a while to dig out my XP laptop and remember how to do it....

Hope that this helps

Further Edit: 

Tip: On your XP desktop open the HELP feature and enter 'Autoplay' and take it from there...


----------



## sailor86

That all sounds a whole lot better than the way I've been going through it. (Which was the route recommended both by the camera manufacturer and the instructions on the card reader) I just loaded the camera (the ugly way) onto my PC yesterday, so I'd like to take another batch before I give it a try your way. I'm very optimistic your way will work. I appreciate it in advance.ray:


----------



## DonaldG

That is great Sailor... Please let us know how you get on...

If you have a card reader, I recommend that you use that instead of connecting your camera to the computer. It is far quicker to download if you have many photos to do...

Cheers :wave:


----------



## sailor86

Well, I wish I could tell you that I got on nicely but the computer still did not respond like one would want it to. I followed directions and all goes as planned until I select action. Nothing happens. I hope I don't have to take my PC in to get fixed. Any other suggestions?:4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG

That is sad news...

Did you try downloading the pictures using a card reader as well as using a direct connection to the camera?

At the moment I can't think of anything else - I hope that someone else can pop in with some suggestions.

If I think of anything, I will get back to you.


----------



## sailor86

Well, it's roundabout, but I got there anyway. I download onto the 100 Media file, then select Send to My Docs. I create a new folder in Docs. Then I copy and paste the items to the new folder. It works good enough now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Coolfreak

I wonder if it would work just like a CD drive.

I know if you hold in *Shift* while you close the CD drive and hold in Shift, it will give you that pop up menu and you can select what you want - just like you would like.

Give it a shot. Hold in shift, plug in the USB, and then just keep holding shift and see if the menu comes up. I really have no idea if it works the same way as the CD drives.


----------



## sailor86

Sounds pretty far-out. I'd just as soon stick with what I got. BTW, what's a Longhorn fan doin' up in PA?


----------



## Coolfreak

Alright - it's up to you. Like I said, I don't know if it works the same way.

Not really sure how I became a Longhorn fan, to be honest with you. I just love the school. I love all their sports, but football the most. My bedroom is all Texas. Bedsheets, comforter, texas colors on the walls, etc. I even have those fatheads of Texas. This year coming up should be pretty good with McCoy and Shipley coming back. Defense is still a little young, but they should have improved.

Anyways, take it easy.

-Coolfreak


----------



## sailor86

It's not a bad school. I used to live in Austin. Great town. To numb myself from the embarrassment that is the Cowboys, I root for the 'Horns. But don't ask me particulars. I'm not that knowledgeable.


----------

